# Barbaque stand



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Well now that the pond is in it's time to build that Barbaque stand I have been bugging the wife about wanting to do for years and not to mention a new toy. Well its all done (so I thought) now I have decided to put a back and sides and doors all made of t&g cedar to match but here is a pic of this stage done. Hum I wonder how long it will take this time.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Daryl very nice seems we have the same interests. A man after my own heart. Grills and power tools.


----------

